# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Ильюшин 62 в масштабе 1/72 от ХпХ

## Камчадал

Начал новый проект - Ильюшин 62 СССР 86608 в масштабе 1/72 от Чешской фирмы ХпХ. Подготовил декали, вылезли "блошки". Прошу отозваться знатоков этого типа и владельцев чертежей!

----------


## Марат

Помочь могу только вниманием к твоему Проекту. Успехов!

----------


## Owl

Возможно Вы это уже видели. Ну так, на всякий случай оставлю ссылку.
http://airdrav.narod.ru/files/draw/il62.html

----------


## Pit

Обснят 86453 KrasAir, один из двух последних Ил-62 "без буквы" в ГА РФ, включая потроха. Свыше трёхсот фотографий, общий объём под 800 Мб.

----------


## Камчадал

> Обснят 86453 KrasAir, один из двух последних Ил-62 "без буквы" в ГА РФ, включая потроха. Свыше трёхсот фотографий, общий объём под 800 Мб.


Каким образом можно приобщиться к преКРАСному? Потроха это по моей части.

----------


## Камчадал

> Возможно Вы это уже видели. Ну так, на всякий случай оставлю ссылку.


Спасибо, это есть. Только вот чертежей нормальных нет.

----------


## An-Z

> Обснят 86453 KrasAir, один из двух последних Ил-62 "без буквы" в ГА РФ, включая потроха. Свыше трёхсот фотографий, общий объём под 800 Мб.


Загружайте на файлообменник, ссылку мне, выложим в "валках", многим будут полезны такие кадры..

----------


## Камчадал

Ну ладно, с инфой не густо, я так понимаю. Пока конкретный вопрос по левому борту, точнее расположению вспомогательных дверей - буфета и первого салона. На модели двери расположены зеркально симметрично на обоих бортах и, впридачу, одного размера. Надо-бы уточнить как оно было на самом деле.

----------


## Pit

> Каким образом можно приобщиться к преКРАСному? Потроха это по моей части.


Простите за задержку с ответом - был вне дома и с ограниченным доступом к тырнету  :Redface: 
Постараюсь на выходных закачать на обменник. Заодно посмотрю на старом компе, вроде была книжка по этому самолёту для эксплуатантов, изд.Транспорт. Там д.б. неплохая разбивка по обшивке и дверям.

----------


## Pit

> Загружайте на файлообменник, ссылку мне, выложим в "валках", многим будут полезны такие кадры..


У Вас пока Ту-95МС мой без дела лежит  :Wink: 
Андрей, на самом деле можно сделать волк, но для заливки в удобоваримом для сайта формате, надо сперва поужимать снимки. Они у меня крупноформатные. А на это требуется время. Попробую, конечно, сделать, но обещать пока ничего не могу.

----------


## An-Z

> У Вас пока Ту-95МС мой без дела лежит 
> ....А на это требуется время...


 :))) Он просто ждёт своего времени! Моя статья о ТайгерМит-2009 более года "отлёживалась" и до сих пор все фотографии не выложены. У нас тоже не хватает времени...

----------


## Pit

> Надо-бы уточнить как оно было на самом деле.


Добрался до старого компа. Таки есть уворованная с тырнета книга в 2 частях, дежавюшная. Лежит вот тут:
http://narod.ru/disk/19566692001/IL-62.rar.html
Пролистал мельком, вроде есть по дверям, и расположение, и размеры.

З.Ы. An-Z, про время - я догадываюсь  :Wink: 
Тем более, объём и по Ту-95 немалый получился. Так что не будем торопиться.

----------


## Kochegar

http://www.civilavia.info/documents/il_62.html

----------


## Камчадал

Спасибо друзья!
Вот начал смотреть геометрию, как водится с носа. В общем, не любит производитель вдаваться в нюансы. На первый взгляд "скулы" отсутствуют (переход гермокабины в обтекатель) и носовой обтекатель выглядит короче и чуть тупее. Ну и двери по правому борту само собой (как оно и показано на инструкции).

----------


## Pit

Владислав, проверьте личку.

----------


## Камчадал

Спасибо, Петр!
Пытался вам ответить в личку, но "основной" не принимает, проблемка.
Сейчас пытаюсь отлить копию носа в смоле, чтобы пилить спокойнее было.

----------


## Starex

Кстати, по поводу самого 86650 было заседание чиновников, на котором постановили самолёт полностью отреставрировать, и привлечь к этому специалистов с КАПО, в т.ч. и для того, чтобы они привезли и установили отрезанный в 2000м хвост (ну, т.е. новый, конечно)!

----------


## Pit

Владислав, а можете выложить скан видов окраски с видом Ил-62 сверху? Мне просто нужна такая цветная проекция, а судя по обрезкам картинки, на схеме она есть...

----------


## Камчадал

> Владислав, а можете выложить скан видов окраски с видом Ил-62 сверху? Мне просто нужна такая цветная проекция, а судя по обрезкам картинки, на схеме она есть...


Вот они, но я делал декали на основе F-DCAL 1/144 (три А4). Вот инструкция к ним. А нос подгулял не сильно.

----------


## Pit

Спасибо огромное.

----------


## Камчадал

Ну вот, дожили до обновления. Я ничего не показывал, однако работа велась напряженная. Носовую оконечность пришлось переделывать полностью. Предидущий опыт существенно облегчил задачу. Теперь по-порядку. как видно из сравнительных фоток оригинальный нос не имеет деления на обтекатель РЛС и герметичную часть фюзеляжа. Это сильно меняет внешность самолета, а ведь нос это его "лицо". Пришлось скопировать оригинальную носовую оконечность с смоле, а потом отпилить обтекатель у копии. Далее, с помощью кувадлы, т.е. рашпиля или драчового напильника делается переход гермокабины к обтекателю - это круг в сечении. Потом я вытачил обтекатель из деревяшки и сделал с него копию в смоле, подрезал и приклеил по-месту. Ну, и заодно вклеил остекление.
По фюзеляжу: фрезернул отверстия под прозрачную полосу плексигласа, там где проходят иллюминаторы. Теперь буду гнуть полосы плекса, резать и крепить в проемах.

----------


## Марат

ЗдОрово! Замечательный подход к делу.

----------


## Pit

> Теперь буду гнуть полосы плекса, резать и крепить в проемах.


А может проще вклеить прямые, обработать напильником и отполировать?

----------


## Камчадал

> А может проще вклеить прямые, обработать напильником и отполировать?


Cпасибо Петр, думаю что не проще. Я хочу попробовать прогнуть плекс по форме в духовке. Думаю, что будет нормально.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Приветствую, Владислав! Успехов в нелёгком проекте!

Вот здесь коллега тоже пилит эту модель. Возможно, будет полезно:
http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=27619&page=87 (начиная с сообщения № 869).

----------


## Pit

Эээ... Хммм... Однажды поучаствовал в попытке убедить этого "коллегу" в том, что РВ на Ту-154М и Ту-154Б - разные. Три страницы оскорблений с его стороны (две из которых были потёрты модератором), ссылки на РТЭ и фотографии... Убедили таки, убогого... Но с тех пор отношение к нему и к его поделкам испорчено окончательно. Умоляю, относитесь к тому, что он пишет с осторожностью, проверяйте трижды! Ибо не ведает, что творит, за что был забанен на многих моделистских сайтах...

----------


## vomit airways

> Эээ... Хммм... Однажды поучаствовал в попытке убедить этого "коллегу" в том, что РВ на Ту-154М и Ту-154Б - разные. Три страницы оскорблений с его стороны (две из которых были потёрты модератором), ссылки на РТЭ и фотографии... Убедили таки, убогого... Но с тех пор отношение к нему и к его поделкам испорчено окончательно. Умоляю, относитесь к тому, что он пишет с осторожностью, проверяйте трижды! Ибо не ведает, что творит, за что был забанен на многих моделистских сайтах...


Да..., этот кочевой цирк теперь не авиафоруме прописался.
Аж 120 страниц "трогательного" общения двух... :Wink: 
Эта тема в "хитах" у многих. Жаль админы еще не поняли, что банить их ни в коем случае не надо... :Biggrin:

----------


## Камчадал

Спасибо за информацию, Друзья.
Я же без фанатизьму, потихонечку. Размеры мотогондол проверю. А по поводу вышеуказанного блога по 62му могу отметить, что шпаклевки было использовано много. Однако, вопроса по носовой оконечности это не решит (там дело тоньше), а с остальным посмотрим. 
Еще добавлю, что насверлить такое число дырок в фюзеляже - это почти геройство. После такого можно просто убиться веником.

----------


## Камчадал

Поздравляю всех с Новым Годом!
Желаю успехов во всех хороших начинаниях, здоровья и хорошего настроения Вам и Вашим родным и близким!
Прошедший год я был сильно загужен и успеть на модельном поприще удалось немного. Надеюсь, что в наступившем году будет более существенный прогресс. Пишу это сообщение в основном не ради апдейта (см. фото) а чтобы поздравить всех с праздником.
Еще раз поздравляю всех с Новым годом и наступающим Рождеством!

----------


## Камчадал

Вот небольшое продвижение вперед, можно сказать весьма важное. Я не освещал процесс выравнивания прозрачных панелей остекления - оно и так все ясно - пили да шпаклюй. В первом приближении уже стало нормально и возник вопрос как угадать с масками для иллюминаторов и декалью. Решил использовать неверный вариант декали (размер иллюм. больше чем масштабный), перевел ее и поверх приклеил маски. Думаю, что когда придет пора "правильных переводилок", все будет четко.
П.с. Страдаю от отсутствия научно-популярной литературы по данному типу, ну пусть хоть бы Гордон с Комиссаровым сподобились.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Смотрю с интересом. По поводу масок. Из чего они делались? Я к тому, что недавно сам узнал о масках сделанных на принтере с плоттерной резкой. Может правильную деку отсканировать и перевести в корел? Сам я только собираюсь такие маски для Ил-18-22 сделать. Хорошо рекламное агентство под боком. Говорят что уж больно хорошо покраска выходит.

----------


## Pit

> Страдаю от отсутствия научно-популярной литературы по данноу типу, ну пусть хоть бы Гордон с Комиссаровым сподобились.


Что конкретно Вас интересует? Неплохие статьи были в "обзорных" книгах по Ильюшинским машинам, они есть на фарпоссте.

----------


## Камчадал

> Смотрю с интересом. По поводу масок. Из чего они делались? Я к тому, что недавно сам узнал о масках сделанных на принтере с плоттерной резкой. Может правильную деку отсканировать и перевести в корел? Сам я только собираюсь такие маски для Ил-18-22 сделать. Хорошо рекламное агентство под боком. Говорят что уж больно хорошо покраска выходит.


Маски были в наборе, так что у меня эта проблема отпадает. А то что люди говорят может оказаться не так то просто исполнить. Тут кто как привык, мне проще на лазернике распечатать и перевести, и все так чинно и благородно, по-старому.



> Что конкретно Вас интересует? Неплохие статьи были в "обзорных" книгах по Ильюшинским машинам, они есть на фарпоссте.


Спасибо Петр, у меня есть обзорные книги тов. Новожилова о КБ Ильюшина и его же монография о тех обслуживании Ил-62 издательства Машиностроение. Это хорошо, но я говорю о таких вариантах как обзор АиВ или на худой, как говориться, конец что-то вроде книг Гордона. Хотелось бы нормальные чертежи в 4 проекциях, да и историю почитать...

----------


## Pit

> Это хорошо, но я говорю о таких вариантах как обзор АиВ или на худой, как говориться, конец что-то вроде книг Гордона. Хотелось бы нормальные чертежи в 4 проекциях, да и историю почитать...


Таких монографий не встречал... Что же до модификаций, то не учитывая спецварианты из СЛО, их НЯЗ было целых 3: первый прототип с АЛ-7, Ил-62 и Ил-62М. Их и выпущено было не так много, чтоб модификаций наплодить...

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Маски были в наборе, так что у меня эта проблема отпадает.


Здорово. Я обзор модели читал и почему-то думал, что там маски только на лобовик даны, а то что на крайнем фото - самодел.

----------


## Камчадал

Александр, маски можно посмотреть на сканах в сообщении №19.

----------


## Pit

C удивлением узнал, что Мидландовская книжка про Илы от Годона и Комиссарова существует в природе... И про Ил-62 там дальже больше, чем в книге Егорова!

----------


## Камчадал

> C удивлением узнал, что Мидландовская книжка про Илы от Годона и Комиссарова существует в природе... И про Ил-62 там даже больше, чем в книге Егорова!


Спасибо, Петр. А можете поделиться где Вы ее видели?

----------


## Baiji

Владислав, есть вот такой сайтик:
http://www.il-62.ru/
Кажется его ещё не упоминали.

----------


## Pit

На фарпосте.

----------


## Камчадал

Прошу взглянуть на предварительную установку двигателей (на живую). Производитель не учел угол наклона (что-то 3* если не ошибаюсь) и пришлось корректировать - все сомневаюсь, не мал ли угол. 
Как я понял, пилоны тоже неверной формы. Судя по фотографиям седловатость у пилона отсутствует как и зализы в районе стыковки с фюзеляжем. Плавный переход начинается приблизительно от половины двигателя и продолжается по направлению к хвосту самолета. Однако, хороших фотографий этого участка, особенно сверху (... Карлсон?) у меня нет. Передние кромки мотогондол пришлось отрезать, есть дефекты литья и вывести их будет сложновато. Постараюсь выточить из куска алюминия, а если не найду пододящий металл, то из дерева  и размножу в смоле.

----------


## Baiji

Всё-таки седловатость присутствует?

----------


## Камчадал

> Всё-таки седловатость присутствует?



Присутствует или это "игра света и тени" - ?

----------


## Baiji

> Присутствует или это "игра света и тени" - ?


А если так?

----------


## Камчадал

> А если так?


да я собственно вот o чем

----------


## Baiji

> да я собственно вот o чем


 :Smile: 
Как мне видеться, двигатели крепятся каплевидным пилоном и зализом в задней части пилона, которые вместе и образуют седловатость...

----------


## Камчадал

Вот, в процессе работы появляются новые вопросы. На основании виденных фото, передняя кромка пилона расположена ближе к хвосту чем дано в наборе. Мне видется, что должно быть вот как то так. Эх, жалко нет качественных чертежей. 
Носок киля надо будет удалять и делать из пластика - на модели он туповатый, правда этим страдают все виденные мной смоляные модели.
Еще одно проблемное место - передняя часть обтекателя ниш уборки колес основных стоек шасси. Друзья, если есть крупные фото, что помогут определиться с их геометрией прошу поделиться.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Есть вот такое фото. Подозреваю, что створки даны несколько не на своем месте и форма не та. Обтекатели похоже должны быть каждый закруглен к центру.

----------


## Камчадал

> Есть вот такое фото. Подозреваю, что створки даны несколько не на своем месте и форма не та. Обтекатели похоже должны быть каждый закруглен к центру.


Спасибо, Александр. Ну, все не так уж плохо. Попалась вот такая фотка и все стало понятно. Створки почти в порядке и на месте, вот только пара сантиметров перед нишами шасси лишние. Это и логично, чего там прятать-то? Так что придется опять поработать по-хирургии. С пилонами двигателей теперь тоже понятно, с точностью до наоборот в сравнении с тем, что я нарисовал в предидущем сообщении.

Вложение 37139Вложение 37138Вложение 37140

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Владислав, на фотке пометил немного те места, о которых я думал. То есть там хирургия плюс небольшое наращивание рельефа по средней линии как мне видится. Может ошибаюсь, что думаете?

----------


## Камчадал

> Владислав, на фотке пометил немного те места, о которых я думал. То есть там хирургия плюс небольшое наращивание рельефа по средней линии как мне видится. Может ошибаюсь, что думаете?


Я думаю, что должно быть вот как то так.

----------


## Baiji

> Как мне видеться, двигатели крепятся каплевидным пилоном и зализом в задней части пилона, которые вместе и образуют седловатость...


Владислав!

На этом фото чётко видна седловатость о которой я говорил:

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Вот ещё какое фото появилось. Взял вот отсюда:Разные фото - Airliner-Models.Org - Forum - Страница 72

----------


## Камчадал

> Владислав!
> На этом фото чётко видна седловатость о которой я говорил:


Может быть я ошибаюсь, но сам пилон не имеет седловатости. То что я вижу на фото так это зализы в районах стыковки с фюзеляжем и мотогандол. Т.е. поперечное сечение пилона, иначе говоря шангоут, имеет форму прямоугольника или же трапеции с параллельными основанием и верхней стороной. Я думаю, что как Вы и говорили, продольное сечение пилона каплевидное, несимметричное (горизонтально) и создано для создания дополнительной подъемной силы при обегании его воздушным потоком. В районах мотогандол и хвостовой законцовки выполнены зализы для уменьшения образования турбуленции и сохранения ламинарного обтекания воздушным потоком.

----------


## Камчадал

> Вот ещё какое фото появилось.


Спасибо, Александр. Жаль, что разрешение плоховато. Вот посмотрите как я понимаю переход в районе стыковки крыла, фюзеляжа и ниши уборки основных ног шасси.

Вложение 37451

----------


## Baiji

> Может быть я ошибаюсь, но сам пилон не имеет седловатости. То что я вижу на фото так это зализы в районах стыковки с фюзеляжем и мотогандол. Т.е. поперечное сечение пилона, иначе говоря шангоут, имеет форму прямоугольника или же трапеции с параллельными основанием и верхней стороной. Я думаю, что как Вы и говорили, продольное сечение пилона каплевидное, несимметричное (горизонтально) и создано для создания дополнительной подъемной силы при обегании его воздушным потоком. В районах мотогандол и хвостовой законцовки выполнены зализы для уменьшения образования турбуленции и сохранения ламинарного обтекания воздушным потоком.


Совершенно с Вами согласен.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

> Вот посмотрите как я понимаю переход в районе стыковки крыла, фюзеляжа и ниши уборки основных ног шасси.


 Абсолютно согласен с последней прорисовкой. Не настаиваю, но не оставляет желание уточнить вид ещё между самими нишами, т.е. между створками. Мне думается все же там не совсем плоскость.

----------


## Pit

Порылся в загашнике.

----------


## Камчадал

> Порылся в загашнике.


Спасибо за фото. Выпилил лишний кусок фюзеляжа и вклеил кусок пластика. Надо подшпаклевать и буду работать над крыльями перед их установкой. Участок ниши, который мы обсуждали, буду делать после уставновки крыльев. Кстати, с ними тоже есть существенный нюанс.

----------


## Baiji

Владислав, вот тут лежит "пачечка" документации по Ил-62:
http://civilavia.info/documents/il_62.html
Возможно что-то пригодиться...

----------


## Камчадал

> Владислав, вот тут лежит "пачечка" документации по Ил-62:
> http://civilavia.info/documents/il_62.html
> Возможно что-то пригодиться...


Спасибо, конечно пригодится. Модель идет тяжеловато, все еще нет окончательного представления о машине. А просто так пилить скучно.

----------


## Камчадал

После короткого затишья. Определился с с прототипом, буду делать СССР 86450, бывший Брежневский борт, во время его службы под-поляками (хотя польская тема и не очень-то сейчас популярна). По этому поводу сделал макет и изготовил новую декальку. Также почти закончил работу с пилонами мотогондол и удалил часть законцовки киля - она была очень грубая. Судя по фотографиям в то время на этом борту стояли мотогондолы старой формы (пузатенькие) - как думаете?

----------


## Александр Щербаков

На декали цифра 4 по моему не верна.

----------


## FLOGGER

Точно, на "оригинале" шрифт другой, другое написание.

----------


## Камчадал

> На декали цифра 4 по моему не верна.


Точно, не заметил. А шрифт то вроде тот, только четверка подкачала.

----------


## Камчадал

Четверка исправлена, вот как-то так. Начал точить передние кромки мотогондол из алюминия. Сделал первую пару - показ.

----------


## Baiji

Владислав, приветствую Вас!

Что-то совсем не то...

----------


## Камчадал

> Что-то совсем не то...


Похоже, что поторопился. Хорошо, что не на все четыре заточил. Спасибо за сечение, поможет однозначно. Еще вопрос, НК-8-2 и НК-8-4 есть разница в компановке/форме гондолы? На сколько я понял, на серийных 62х стояли только 8-4, а уже на М-ках Соловьевские моторы.

----------


## Александр Щербаков

Владислав, проверьте личку.

----------


## Pit

Владислав, обратите внимание на то, что на реальных мотогондолах обечайки не блестят. Регулярный нагрев моментально заставляет аллюминий покрываться оксидной плёнкой. Так что перед установкой потрите точёные детали чем-нибудь вроде скотч брайта для матовости (заодно скроются следы мехобработки).

----------


## Камчадал

> Владислав, приветствую Вас!
> 
> Что-то совсем не то...


А вот если так.

----------


## Baiji

> А вот если так.


Совсем другой коленкор!
А как смотриться с мотогондолами?

----------


## Камчадал

> Совсем другой коленкор!
> А как смотриться с мотогондолами?


Хреновенько, рано отрезал. А по форме все четко. Жду материал - и в серию.

----------


## Камчадал

> Так что перед установкой потрите точёные детали чем-нибудь вроде скотч брайта для матовости (заодно скроются следы мехобработки).


Спасибо Петр, зашкурю обязательно. Кстати, пилоны не толстоваты?

----------


## Камчадал

Вот приклеил точеные детальки. И пилоны спилил. И иллюминаторы замазал.

----------


## Камчадал

Прошу взглянуть на пилоны еще раз. Как они, похожи или нет?

----------


## Baiji

Приветствие!



> Прошу взглянуть на пилоны еще раз. Как они, похожи или нет?


Под тамиевским скотчем ничего не видно. И как-то странно Вы шпаклюете по скотчу... Зачем так?

----------


## Камчадал

Поздравляю всех со столетием Русской авиации!




> Приветствие!
> Под тамиевским скотчем ничего не видно. И как-то странно Вы шпаклюете по скотчу... Зачем так?


Как это так получилось, даже сам удивился. Может подсознательно к покраске готовлюсь.

Друзья, прошу присмотреться к пилонам, гандолам, стабилизатору, носку киля и законцовке фюзеляжа. Еще есть вопрос - под каким углом сверлить отверстие кормовой силовой установки?

----------


## Pit

Однозначно сказать трудно, возможно поможет картинка из техописания Ил-62М. Ясно одно: на срезе сопла труба уходит не под углом 90 градусов, а затем изгибается практически до строительной горизонтали.
З.Ы. В Ил-62 все силовые установки "кормовые". А конкретно эта называется вспомогательной (ВСУ, вспомогательная силовая установка, тип ТА-6А).  :Biggrin:

----------


## Камчадал

> Однозначно сказать трудно, возможно поможет картинка из техописания Ил-62М. Ясно одно: на срезе сопла труба уходит не под углом 90 градусов, а затем изгибается практически до строительной горизонтали.
> З.Ы. В Ил-62 все силовые установки "кормовые". А конкретно эта называется вспомогательной (ВСУ, вспомогательная силовая установка, тип ТА-6А).


Спасибо, Петр!
Значит угол наклона должен быть весьма пологим, правильно?
* "кормовые" - как пушки на корабле, вот я загнул:)

----------


## Pit

> Значит угол наклона должен быть весьма пологим, правильно?


Похоже на то. Иначе срез сопла выглядел бы круглым, а в реальной жизни это довольно вытянутый эллипс.

----------


## Baiji

> Друзья, прошу присмотреться к пилонам, гандолам, стабилизатору, носку киля и законцовке фюзеляжа.


Красотища!




> Еще есть вопрос - под каким углом сверлить отверстие кормовой силовой установки?


Там явно изгиб, так что сверлить как-бы не "суперкопийно". 
А так, небольшой угол и в матовый чёрный. Дырка она и есть дырка ;)

----------


## Камчадал

Начал вскрывать места под ниши шасси, это не простое дело. Все что было показано на инструкции как выпилить пилкой, приходилось высверливать и усиленно стачивать напильником. Наши братья Чехи не пожалели эпоксидки и места под ниши были ей обильно заполнены. Прошу взглянуть на положение приборной доски - не высоковато-ли? И еще по поводу задней опоры: как я понял она расположена не на оси а сдвинута вместе с нишей правее (испр.) по полету.

----------


## Камчадал

Продолжаем делать дырки и их заделывать. Вклеена ниши передней стойки шасси и хвостовой опоры, также ВЗ системы кондиционирования что у корня крыла. Начал компановку кабины пилотов, вот думаю что со светом делать? Делать или не делать? Можно дать пассажирские салоны схематично - по Ил-18 помню, что той сотни подлокотников и кресел оказалось вобщем-то не видно. А вот свет дело однозначное.
Кстати, ниша задней опоры будет прикрыта фигурной панелью и, после этого дела удлинню кожух (который как мне кажется скрывает энергетические кабели или, не знаю что) который должен заканчиваться прямо на краю ниши. Вот пока как-то так.

----------


## Baiji

> Начал компановку кабины пилотов, вот думаю что со светом делать? Делать или не делать?


Свет делать. Однозначно! ;)

----------


## Baiji

Владислав, у Вас совершенно замечательно получается переплёт.
Поделитесь секретами мастерства.

----------


## Камчадал

> Владислав, у Вас совершенно замечательно получается переплёт.
> Поделитесь секретами мастерства.


Спасибо, особых секретов нет, кроме того, что здорово порадовали маски из набора. Работать с ними одно удовольствие, особенно когда делал остекление пассажирских салонов. Еще здорово то, что много осталось неиспользованного материала, поэтому можно спокойно работать над остеклением и менять его геометрию если надо. Говоря о переплете - еще надо будет над ним поработать. Планирую перевести пробную декаль и посмотреть совместимость вживую, еще надо поработать над командирскими окнами, теми что открываются (а кандидат Ромни и не знал, что есть такие в Советских самолетах!). Их габарит отличается от остальных окон и маски что из набора нужно будет переделать. Еще что планирую улучшить, так это рельефность переплета - вакуум формованное остекление дано слишком округло и ребер переплета почти не видно, как и то, что лобовые окна плоские. Вот над этим надо еще поработать, так что не все так уж здорово с остеклением как кажется.

----------


## Yriy

Случайно наткнулся на неплохо отснятую хч Ил-62М. Может пригодиться)
Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU - Показать сообщение отдельно - Мгновения из жизни аэропорта "Хомутово" и не только... Продолжение.

----------


## Камчадал

> Может пригодиться


Спасибо Юрий, однозначно пригодится. Оно, конечно, 62М и вдобавок спецборт, однако качество фото и ракурсы очень хорошие.

----------


## Камчадал

Примерил декаль переплета кабины и антиблик. Придется подгонять, но не критично. Еще надо скруглить место стыковки носового обтекателя и фюзеляжа, а то как то приплюснуто смотрится.

----------


## Камчадал

Думаю, что вот как-то так надо улучшить.

----------


## Камчадал

Ну что товарищи, подпилил покругу. Вот такой коллаж.

----------


## Pin

> И еще по поводу задней опоры: как я понял она расположена не на оси а сдвинута вместе с нишей левее по полету.


Разве? По-моему по центру 
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...5-0306097.jpg/

----------


## Камчадал

> Разве? По-моему по центру


Ну это, конечно, как посмотреть. Но вообще-то не по центру.

----------


## Owl

> Ну это, конечно, как посмотреть. Но вообще-то не по центру.


А если так, то по центру?

----------


## Owl

Хвостовая опора установлена в негерметичной части фюзеляжа между шпангоутами 85 и 87 и незначительно смещена от оси симметрии самолёта вправо. Верхняя часть силового кожуха помещается внутри киля.

----------


## Камчадал

> Хвостовая опора установлена в негерметичной части фюзеляжа между шпангоутами 85 и 87 и незначительно смещена от оси симметрии самолёта вправо. Верхняя часть силового кожуха помещается внутри киля.


Исчерпывающий ответ, а то что "это как посмотреть" не принимайте всерьез. Американская шутка.

----------


## Камчадал

Пошла работа по установке крыльев. Пришлось менять форму и размер задней части зализа крыла. У модели она была сильно приподнята вверх, что не соответствует горизонтальному положению в оригинале. Вклеил ниши основных стоек шасси и добавил рельеф воздухозаборников кондиционера салона, которые расположены в корне крыла. Примерил носовую стойку шасси - подошла как положено, даже хватает места в нише для ее уборки. Стойки буду переделывать в металле как делал на 18-м. У этой модели оригинальные армированы латунной проволокой  и выглядят весьма убедительно, кроме кормовой дополнительной опоры - она дана гораздо меньшего диаметра чем масштабный. Крылья посадил на эпоксидку, пока сохнут.

----------


## Камчадал

Вот так выглядит модель после установки крыльев. На виде снизу хорошо заметно на сколько нужно увеличить поверхность центроплана в районе ниш основных стоек шасси.

----------


## Камчадал

Продолжаем, ... а в ответ тишина... Небольшой запил - опять в районе основных стоек. Центроплан в этом месте имеет плоскую форму (выделено зеленым), в отличие от модели, где он дан поверхностью той же кривизны как и ОЧК (выделено красным). В который раз сожалею, что нет чертежей 62го. Строго говоря не встречал вида снизу нигде - даже на примитивных схемах его нет. Прямо тайна покрытая мраком. Ориентируясь на существующие фотографии, похоже, что нужно уменьшать вырез под вспомогательную опору, как-то смотрится великовато.

----------


## Baiji

Владислав!
С огромным интересом, слежу за постройкой! Как Вы уже заметили, информации - кот наплакал. Поэтому и сказать то нечего...

А так, глаз ничего не режет, всё в норме.

----------


## vomit airways

Вот попалась в журнале фото полезное. Может понадобится. Жаль, не моя тема - помочь нечем.
А так лайнер красивый и модель тоже получается. Желаю успеха!

----------


## Камчадал

Спасибо, друзья. Самое главное это не чертежи, а поддержка и доброе слово. Потихоньку доделаем и этот летательный аппарат.

----------


## Камчадал

Произошли три важных доработки в модели, прошу обратить внимание. Первая и самая, пожалуй, важная касается крыла. Братья Чехи сделали его очень красиво и у меня долго не поднималась на него рука. Однако, на последней фотографии хорошо видно, что характерное для Ил-62 кручение отсутствует. Особенно отчетливо это заметно на угле установки его законцовки. Она расположена на модели с явным положительным углом по направлению полета, что прямо противоположно положению на оригинале. Также, угол наклона крыла в поперечной плоскости на модели не соответствует прототипу и имеент негативное значение. Иными словами, крылья на модели располагались таким образом, что выглядели как на семействе ранних реактивных самолетов Туполева - Ту-16 и Ту-104 (последнее фото). Пришлось выдохнуть и взяться за кипяток, что явно пошло на пользу геометрии крыла. К сожалению, не получилось полностью исправить положение, хотя сейчас крылья выглядят гораздо лучше. Во время корректировки появились следы деформации обшивки в районах изгиба крыла и с этим придется разбираться позже.
Помимо крыльев почти вывел две проблемные зоны - одну в районе стыковки передней части обтекателя ниши основных стоек с центропланом и фюзеляжем, вторую в районе зализа крыла и задней части все той же ниши. Вобщем, ниша основных стоек тоже оказалась очень "горячим" местом.

----------


## Камчадал

Прмветствую, друзья!
Прошу прощения за столь долгое молчание - было мало времени на хобби и много дел. Сейчас, думаю, пойдет веселее. На самом деле я продолжал пилить потихоньку, но видимых изменений особо небыло. Так что про шпаклевку писать отдельно не буду - оно и так все понятно и не очень интересно. Добрался до кабины, все весьма схематично. Судя по фотографиям она довольно длинная и имеет несколько отделений после того, как рабочие места экипажа заканчиваются. На модели пришлось упростить и дать только первый ряд отсеков (что за шторками) и сразу перборка и дверь что ведет в пассажирский салон. Приборную панель и инструменты рабочих мест штурмана и инженера буду давать декалями для простоты. Кстати, думаю и основную часть жабр сделать декалями (их преизрядно и на фюзеляже и на передних кромках крыльев и даже на киле) - как будет смотреться, кто нибудь пробовал? Сейчас заканчиваю восстанавливать расшивку и после займусь стойками. Все надо делать из металла, модель тяжелая. Только на центровку придется загрузить 80 г свинца в район кабины пилотов. Заднюю опору уже начал, стойки из набора хоть и с армировкой, но не внушают. Да и копийность у них не очень. Еще надо по-быстрому разабраться с наполнением пассажирских салонов и освещением. Ну а потом буду клеить носовую оконечность и буду покрывать модель праймером перед покраской. Вот такой план.

----------


## rotfront

Непонял... а что в этом супер-пупер наборе разьве нет приборных панелей в виде травлёнки?

----------


## Камчадал

> Непонял... а что в этом супер-пупер наборе разьве нет приборных панелей в виде травлёнки?


Нет, это только в наборе Ту-134 есть травленка. Тут все аскетично.

----------


## Камчадал

Поздравляю всех с праздником Пасхи!
Вот как получилось с салоном: сильно не утруждался и все сделал из пенопласта. В качестве источника света использовал полоски светодиодов, получилось весьма ярко. В кабине пилотов будет только световод, так что свет будет приглушенным в сравнении с пассажирскими салонами.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> получилось весьма ярко


Выступлю со скромным советом - если не поздно, то покрасить изнутри фюзеляж в пару слоев - иначе пластик просвечивать будет, как сейчас. Думаю не стоит надеяться только на внешнюю окраску...

----------


## Камчадал

> Выступлю со скромным советом - если не поздно, то покрасить изнутри фюзеляж в пару слоев - иначе пластик просвечивать будет, как сейчас. Думаю не стоит надеяться только на внешнюю окраску...


Спасибо, но технически это выполнить будет совсем не просто. Я уже пробовал со светом при постройке Ил-18 (на этом форуме)  и ничего не просвечивало. Надо учесть, что будет еще один слой грунта, тонировка и пара слоев основного цвета. Думаю, что будет достаточно.

----------


## Камчадал

Вашему вниманию кабина пилотов. Вроде бы как закончил. Может еще штурвалы ручного управления триммеров добавлю, а так вроде все.

----------


## Камчадал

Теперь все крупные детали самолета собраны вместе. После праймера вылезло много мелочей над которыми придется поработать - расшивка, места стыковки пилонов двигателей и крыльев с фюзеляжем. Есть кое-что и покрупнее, например кривоватый киль - попробую кипяточком побрызгать. В основном нормально, выведу проблемные места с расшивкой и добавлю мелочевки - кабели, наружные антенны и переднюю стойку шасси. После этого закрою створки носового отсека шасси - и еще раз праймер. Модель здоровая получается, пылил верх и низ около часа и пол-банки праймера.

----------


## Baiji

> Модель здоровая получается, пылил верх и низ около часа и пол-банки праймера.


А какой грунт используете?

----------


## Камчадал

> А какой грунт используете?


Этот грунт от Ганзе (1000), а до этого пользовал Тамию. Оба приблизительно одинакового качества укрывистости(?), да и разводятся (пропорция к растворителю) и пылятся одинаково успешно. Главное хорошо помыться перед его нанесением.

----------


## Baiji

> Этот грунт от Ганзе (1000), а до этого пользовал Тамию. Оба приблизительно одинакового качества укрывистости(?), да и разводятся (пропорция к растворителю) и пылятся одинаково успешно. Главное хорошо помыться перед его нанесением.


Ну тогда пол-банки не так уж и срашно ;)))
А чем и как моетесь?

И почему именно 1000, а не 1200 или 800?

----------


## Камчадал

> Ну тогда пол-банки не так уж и срашно ;)))


 Это правда, так приукрасил немножко:)



> А чем и как моетесь?


 Промышленный детергент для хим. лабораторий. Впрочем, ничего особенного - просто концентрированный и не имеет запаха.



> И почему именно 1000, а не 1200 или 800?


 Просто у меня в магазе были 2 типа грунта - 500 и 1000. 500 заливает все щели (и не только), а вот 1000 в самый раз.

----------


## Камчадал

Да, вот еще забыл. Братья Чехи отказались завершать проект по Ту-144 в 72м, т.к. сливки уже собраны. Жалковато, тут увидел цену на Модельный Светоч и оторопел. Однако, нет худа без добра - ХпХ (он же НрН) заканчивает Ту-104 в 72м. Выйдет осенью, так сказать "снова в школу".

----------


## Baiji

> Братья Чехи отказались завершать проект по Ту-144 в 72м


Досадно...

----------


## Risa

Привет,
Интересно, прочёл всю ветку...
Единственный вопрос по модели. Не заметил, что это было освещено в ходе постройки.
Как с фюзеляжем обстоят дела? Я имею в виду есть ли характерный овал? или как я видел на срезе кабины которую Вы сделали отдельно фюзеляж круглый?

Спасибо

----------


## Risa

> Досадно...


Modelsvit расстарался, правда цена тоже не плохая ;-)

http://scalemodels.ru/articles/6384-...72-tu-144.html

----------


## Nazar

> Modelsvit расстарался, правда цена тоже не плохая ;-)


Не знаю с чем он там расстарался, я подержав в руках модель понял, что расстарался он только в неадекватной цене....

----------


## KAJUK

> Не знаю с чем он там расстарался, я подержав в руках модель понял, что расстарался он только в неадекватной цене....


Цена кажется завышенной при наших пенсиях-зряплатах...Там одно "кривое" крыло чего стОит сделать!

----------


## Камчадал

> Привет,
> Интересно, прочёл всю ветку...
> Единственный вопрос по модели. Не заметил, что это было освещено в ходе постройки.
> Как с фюзеляжем обстоят дела? Я имею в виду есть ли характерный овал? или как я видел на срезе кабины которую Вы сделали отдельно фюзеляж круглый?
> 
> Спасибо


Я думаю, что фюзеляж круглого сечения. Хотя это тоже как сказать. Вот фото отпиленной оригинальной носовой части - так что судите сами.

----------


## Камчадал

Ну все - посидел в окопе и хватит. Всех друзей поздравляю с прошедшими праздниками, их было немало. Продолжаю тему: подготовил носовую и основные стойки шасси. Точил их из латуни, а потом пайка. Переднюю уже залил в смолу и заодно установил разъем для проводов освещения. Теперь свет просто подключать - два провода вставил и он горит. Немного не копийно, но Марокко гораздо меньше. Носовая стойка почти готова, остались площадка поворотных цилиндров и сами цилиндры. С основными опорами еще нужно поработать. Пока сделал только складывающиеся подкосы. Опять вернулся к носу и поточил его немного.

----------


## Baiji

Очень здорово!

----------


## Камчадал

> Очень здорово!


Спасибо! Вот небольшое обновление. Добавил передние раскосы и траверсы. Пришлось паять уже по-месту, иначе не помещается.

----------


## Камчадал

Друзья!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, какого размера вот эти образования на фюзеляже? К своему стыду не знаю даже что это такое.

----------


## Baiji

Не сильно лучше, но всё-же...

Люки?

>>>>>>>>>>>
Нашел!

----------


## Камчадал

Благодарю! Вот как-то так я их изобразил. Еще приклеил основные стоики эпоксидкой и створки передней стойки заодно с ними.

----------


## Baiji

Вот какие новости от HPH:
Tupolev Tu-104 - HPH models

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Благодарю! Вот как-то так я их изобразил.


Ну слишком ли они выступают? Я бы сошкурил их наполовину :)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо за наводку!

Моделизм — Ту-104 от HPH models

----------


## Baiji

> Спасибо за наводку!
> Моделизм — Ту-104 от HPH models


Пожалуйста  :Smile:

----------


## Камчадал

> Ну слишком ли они выступают? Я бы сошкурил их наполовину :)


Это, конечно, можно. Однако на оси люки получатся почти вноль. У них поверхность плоская или цилиндрической формы?
Добавлю свои пять копеек по ХПХ: я общался с ними недавно, 104 обещали выпустить этой весной в продажу. Кстати, при сложившемся ценнике на 144 от Модельного светоча, еще не все решено в отношении их проекта. Могут и переиграть - выпустят свой по цене на 40-50 % дешевле и легко найдут свою аудиторию.

----------


## Baiji

> Это, конечно, можно. Однако на оси люки получатся почти вноль. У них поверхность плоская или цилиндрической формы?
> Добавлю свои пять копеек по ХПХ: я общался с ними недавно, 104 обещали выпустить этой весной в продажу. Кстати, при сложившемся ценнике на 144 от Модельного светоча, еще не все решено в отношении их проекта. Могут и переиграть - выпустят свой по цене на 40-50 % дешевле и легко найдут свою аудиторию.


Владислав, как оказалось, это не люки а рамочные антенны (№12 на рис. из ТО). По идее - должны быть плоскими.
144-й от HPH - это очень хорошо!

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Добавлю свои пять копеек по ХПХ: я общался с ними недавно, 104 обещали выпустить этой весной в продажу.


На сегодня: Jiří (HPH) говорит что до выпуска модели еще месяца два, о чем я и написал в новостях :)

----------


## Камчадал

> Благодарю! Вот как-то так я их изобразил. Еще приклеил основные стоики эпоксидкой и створки передней стойки заодно с ними.


Забыл добавить, что на фото 1 и 2 показаны кожухи топливопроводов, которые я добавил. Серые из смолы даны из набора, а беленький, что идет к АПУ, из полистирола. Те, что из набора, немного коротковаты, ну да уж как-то так. Кстати, на 2 фото карандашом показано на сколько нужно уменьшить расшивку хвостового люка. Он слегка великоват.

----------


## Камчадал

> Владислав, как оказалось, это не люки а рамочные антенны (№12 на рис. из ТО). По идее - должны быть плоскими.


Я их подпилю в процессе. Убрать-то оно легче чем добавить.



> 144-й от HPH - это очень хорошо!


Это верно! Я правда на Светоча уже раскошелился. Однако, 134 от ХПХ выглядит лучше чем последний релиз Амодела. Хотя и придется окна в нем пилить, но смоляные двигуны и травленка на порядок интереснее.

----------


## AlexR

Владислав, приветствую!
Очень интересная тема, правда весь самолет пришлось переделывать, как видно ((
Как продвигается проект?
Глядя на такую переделку, страшно даже начинать аналогичное.

----------


## Александр ИЛ-18д

> Владислав, приветствую!
> Очень интересная тема, правда весь самолет пришлось переделывать, как видно ((
> Как продвигается проект?
> Глядя на такую переделку, страшно даже начинать аналогичное.


  КОШМАР!!!      И это-при той  ненормальной цене на него- и такое Г.....О???ВСЕ ПЕРЕПИЛИВАТЬ.. Да   пропади пропадом такие "модели"   Интересно а ихние же   Ту-154 и Ту-104- такое же Г  ?  На фото Ту-104  так смотрелся неплохо

----------

